# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  Greeting to the king

## yassirali66

*


Greeting to the king

You are at the top.
You are a star in the sky.
it is enough to mention your name.
You are a great leader.

We are proud of you.
 the end will not be
like--- CINIMAR




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*A leader is one who  capable to manage his followers in a harmoney manner which can lead to achieve specified goal.القائد هو الشخص القادر علي ادارة منسوبيه بتناغم وتجانس يجعلهم قادرين علي تحقيق هدف معين 

A leader is one who works with others cooperatively,which make others trust upon him ,respect him and follow his guidance to achieve thier goal القائد هو الشخص الذي يعمل مع الأخرين بتكاملية وجماعية تجعلهم يثقون فيه ، ويحترمونه وينفذون توجيهاته لتحقيق أهدافهم 


,Pending upon the above mentioned Ithink the King (Ajab)
is a scientific orgnized leader who came in a time of non scientific ,non organized leaders  

مما ذكر عاليه أري أن الملك قائد علمي منهجي .. جاء في زمن اللامنهجية واللاعلمية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

A leader is one who  capable to manage his followers in a harmoney manner which can lead to achieve specified goal.القائد هو الشخص القادر علي ادارة منسوبيه بتناغم وتجانس يجعلهم قادرين علي تحقيق هدف معين 

A leader is one who works with others cooperatively,which make others trust upon him ,respect him and follow his guidance to achieve thier goal القائد هو الشخص الذي يعمل مع الأخرين بتكاملية وجماعية تجعلهم يثقون فيه ، ويحترمونه وينفذون توجيهاته لتحقيق أهدافهم 


,Pending upon the above mentioned Ithink the King (Ajab)
is a scientific orgnized leader who came in a time of non scientific ,non organized leaders  

مما ذكر عاليه أري أن الملك قائد علمي منهجي .. جاء في زمن اللامنهجية واللاعلمية




,Pending upon the above mentioned Ithink the King (Ajab)
is a scientific orgnized leader who came in a time of non scientific ,non organized leaders

Wonderful............












 
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*faisal alajab

one the few sudanese legend player 

he is a good example of everything

the numbers don't lie

well known in and outside sudan





no wonder he is THE KING
*

----------


## غندور

*Remains King Faisal crowned king in our hearts
*

----------


## yassirali66

*




			
				one the few sudanese legend player 

he is a good example of everything

the numbers don't lie

well known in and outside sudan
			
		


thank you abu ahmed
but i want to add one thing else to this gigantic man،
he is a great leader
we all know he is agood player
but i want to add this point
thank you

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

Remains King  Faisal crowned king in our hears



I think so:hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

thank you abu ahmed
but i want to add one thing else to this gigantic man،
he is a great leader
we all know he is agood player
but i want to add this point
thank you




if he is n`t a GOOD leader who else
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*من قبيل بفتش فيه مالاقيه !
وين السؤال بتاع دور بي (ضع دائرة) ؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

من قبيل بفتش فيه مالاقيه !
وين السؤال بتاع دور بي (ضع دائرة) ؟



هههههههههههههههههه
والله ..(مابراك)
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABU AHMED
					

if he is n`t a GOOD lader who else



No one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ابو راما

*if the commentory in english could add acown to our  king faisal
 iwould talk english when ever he is playing
iwish icould write nopian
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*He is a legend of a man , player and leader who gave every thing for his team & still give 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*بالعربي كده العجب هو الملك والقائد..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					





law galabak sadha..........wasee gadaha
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

He is a legend of a man , player and leader who gave every thing for his team & still give 



dear abd alazeez
Thank God for coming Back
He is a legend of
football all over the world-

 


*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

if the commentory in english could add acown to our  king faisal
 iwould talk english when ever he is playing
iwish icould write nopian



ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*والله يالكوكب الاحمر تعليقك شرطنى من الضحك .. ذكرتنى امتحانات اللترتشا والقرامر.. الله يديك العافيه.. الجماعه ديل بتكلموا عن فيصل العجب وانه ملك وقائد متفرد ثم تحدثوا عن الميزات المطلوب توفرها فى قايد الفرقة... 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

والله يالكوكب الاحمر تعليقك شرطنى من الضحك .. ذكرتنى امتحانات اللترتشا والقرامر.. الله يديك العافيه.. الجماعه ديل بتكلموا عن فيصل العجب وانه ملك وقائد متفرد ثم تحدثوا عن الميزات المطلوب توفرها فى قايد الفرقة... 




Dear  Hassan
Do you know that the explanation of questions during the official time of the exam is considered as cheating  ?


I'm just kidding

you r a noble man
thanks a lot

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

Dear  Hassan
Do you know that the explanation of questions during the official time of the exam is considered as cheating  ?


I'm just kidding

you r a noble man
thanks a lot




easy man;-
This man does not know you 

well
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

easy man;-
this man does not know you 

well




انت ما فهمتني يا ولدنا

لانه شرح لي الاسئلة بتاعت الامتحان
انا قلت ليه دا بيعتبر غش
لاني كنت بسأل من سؤال ضع دائرة
وقلت ليه انا بهزر لاني قلت ليه دا غش
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شكلها الناس كلها دايرة شرح 
يا ابو انشراح
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

انت ما فهمتني يا ولدنا

لانه شرح لي الاسئلة بتاعت الامتحان
انا قلت ليه دا بيعتبر غش
لاني كنت بسأل من سؤال ضع دائرة
وقلت ليه انا بهزر لاني قلت ليه دا غش









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

شكلها الناس كلها دايرة شرح 
يا ابو انشراح



لا ياباشا
الراجل مفتكرك عربي كرت وبدا يشرح ليك الحوار بالعربي
*

----------


## yassirali66

* الجماعه ديل بتكلموا عن فيصل العجب وانه ملك وقائد متفرد ثم تحدثوا عن الميزات المطلوب توفرها فى قايد الفرقة... 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 الجماعه ديل بتكلموا عن فيصل العجب وانه ملك وقائد متفرد ثم تحدثوا عن الميزات المطلوب توفرها فى قايد الفرقة... 





ما كعب هو افتكرني عربي كرت وانت افتكرتني بنغالي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 الجماعه ديل بتكلموا عن فيصل العجب وانه ملك وقائد متفرد ثم تحدثوا عن الميزات المطلوب توفرها فى قايد الفرقة... 





الحتة دي ما فاتت علي لكن ردي ليه كان بعيد عن كدا وقصدت اداعبو

والما بعرفك ......




ما بدفع ليك في المواصلات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الحتة دي ما فاتت علي لكن ردي ليه كان بعيد عن كدا وقصدت اداعبو

والما بعرفك ......




ما بدفع ليك في المواصلات



easy man;-
this man does not know you 

well
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

easy man;-
this man does not know you 

well




السؤال دا مكرر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

السؤال دا مكرر



Mis print...........
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

Mis print...........




ابوك يا الانجليزي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ابوك يا الانجليزي



بس قالع ضرس
*

----------

